# New guy wants to build scary stuff!



## dluehr (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey fellow haunters, thanks for letting me join. I am looking for someone that may have some plans for building pneumatic rigs such as a vertical lifter rig. I am building with 1/2 inch steel rod and using Fright Props air cylinders. Anybody got any blueprints I can borrow?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! I got a set of plans from pandemic haunt production. I have not built it yet, but these are blue prints made by a haunter that is a machinist.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the link to the plans Spooky J mentioned - not free, but definitely inexpensive:

http://www.pandemichauntproduction.com/prop-plans.html


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Pandemic does a good job with the quality of his prop design blue prints. I they continue to create more.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!
Lots of talented people here to help you.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with that prop.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------

